# Brown-ish discharge, no other symptoms?



## nbear89 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello everybody!

I'm a 25 years-old, married woman, who got off the pill five months ago. I didn't stop the pill to try to conceive, but to alleviate the side effects - I had crazy migraines 3x a week while on the pill. Since then, husband and I are using condoms as the sole method of contraception. I was planning on getting an IUD to avoid pregnancy scares, HOWEVER... here's the story:
My periods are always irregular if I'm not on the pill. My cycles last 30-40 days, and I do have PMS when they are about to come, usually by having cramps, headaches, mood swings and leg pain. I started having a brownish discharge last Friday (today is a Monday), that lasted for around a couple of hours. On Saturday, I had minor cramping and a little bit more discharge. The same yesterday. Today, I didn't have cramps, just brown discharge, again. It really didn't feel like a period, since my periods are short, but intense. I didn't feel any PMS symptoms besides the mild cramps. Besides that, I experienced some night sweats, tiredness and urge to urinate. 
I did a pregnancy test yesterday, that came back negative. Hubby and I can't remember any condoms' problems.
Could I still be pregnant? I know that with using condoms and not having breaks or slips the chances are like 2%, but they're still there! 
I also thought of infections, which I don't think is likely, since I don't feel pain/itching/irritation, or just an irregular period, which I think is the case!
I have a doctor's appointment in 9 days, but should I have another pregnancy test? Anybody ever experienced something similar?
Thank you


----------

